# Boyd Duckett leaves E21



## Jim (Jul 13, 2009)

Very Interesting....

_Duckett said he has severed ties with E-21 because of “strong disagreements over construction of the Carrot Stix series rods” and “because of the financial instability” of the Toronto, Canada-based company. Duckett said he believes his reputation as an angler and businessman would have been damaged had he maintained his relationship with the company._

https://www.basszone.com/2009quickflips/duckett7.htm


----------



## Brine (Jul 13, 2009)

IMHO, that rod is much better marketed than made.


----------



## poolie (Jul 13, 2009)

Can't say as I blame him.


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 13, 2009)

That is interesting! :shock: . I've had my Carrot Stix spinning model for a little over a year I guess, and haven't had one problem with it, and I know of a few more people at another site that also own them and haven't heard them complaining. 

:idea: Maybe the price on them will drop and I can get 1 or 2 more!  




> Duckett said he has severed ties with E-21 because of “strong disagreements over construction of the Carrot Stix series rods”...


Duckett has a background in cellulose bio-fiber technology? 
From the e21 site: "E21s CARROT STIX represents the latest in cutting edge technology using a newly developed proprietary method of integrating Nano level Cellulose Bio-Fibers into our blanks."

https://www.e21sports.com/fishing/products.php?category=1


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 14, 2009)

Brine said:


> IMHO, that rod is much better marketed than made.


Total agreement here.


----------



## Jim (Jul 14, 2009)

I would still like to use one so I can see for myself.


----------



## poolie (Jul 14, 2009)

Jim said:


> I would still like to use one so I can see for myself.



Agreed. The only reason I don't own one is that it's hard to hide an orange rod from the fishing rod police.


----------



## Brine (Jul 14, 2009)

Most of the hype that is put into this rod is how light and sensative they are. The reason the rod is light is because it uses the same guides berkley uses on their $40 rods. If it had quality ceramic guides, the rod would be heavier. It's been discussed not to use braid with this rod, (in fact the company will say the same thing) and for that price, you should expect more quality components. 

St. Croix and Falcon come to mind for a better rod for that money. Nothing special about the blank either other than it's been spray painted orange, and as most Ga folks know, ORANGE and GA don't mix......Sorry Russ :lol:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 14, 2009)

I have never even touched one but you can see the guys using them all the way across the lake.


----------



## poolie (Jul 14, 2009)

I've also never touched one, but the appeal to me is that it's basically a rod blank with just enough of a handle to attach a reel. With good quality components that could to be an awesome worm rod.


----------



## poolie (Jul 14, 2009)

...Then again, if a frog had longer legs it wouldn't bump it's butt.


----------



## russ010 (Jul 14, 2009)

poolie said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > I would still like to use one so I can see for myself.
> ...



same here... no way to hide something like that.

I've held them in the store, even put a reel on one. But there is just something about it after holding a Kistler - or even my GLoomis - that I don't like about it. I think I don't like how fat the shaft is right above the reel seat on a MH model. I don't throw lighter than a MH on anything, so a Medium Action just wouldn't do it for me.


----------



## Nickk (Jul 14, 2009)

I wonder if they were going to make changes to save money on future models or something.

*edit,
okay I read the article...make that current models and warranty claims. I have a feeling those sticks are going to be collectors items soon.


----------



## fish devil (Jul 14, 2009)

:twisted: Never used one myself but I know a bunch of guys that snapped there carrots.


----------



## slim357 (Jul 19, 2009)

Great move by Boyd Duckett, its sad but alot of people have no problem putting there name on a product they have no faith in.


----------



## BassAddict (Jul 19, 2009)

slim357 said:


> Great move by Boyd Duckett, its sad but alot of people have no problem putting there name on a product they have no faith in.



like this guy?


----------



## ilinimud (Jul 20, 2009)

I have owned and returned a Carrot Stix. It was ok, but just ok. I like the Powell i returned it for MUCH better. 

That being said, lets not forget Boyd also promotes Laser Lures. In some peoples opinions (not mine) the Laser Lure is just as much of a gimmick as the "helicopter lure". I have never used one so i dont know, but it seems odd the reason he gives is he cant promote a company like E21 doing what they are doing, but he promotes a 15-17 dollar crankbait with a light in it....

Im curious to see what other anglers on the pro staff will do. Terry Scroggins, and i think Gerald Swindle fish Carrots. 

This will really affect Ken Whitings reputation, IMO.


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 21, 2009)

If any of us ever get to fish together, you'll just have to grit your teeth while I use my Carrot Stix, lol.


----------



## slim357 (Jul 21, 2009)

ilinimud said:


> I have owned and returned a Carrot Stix. It was ok, but just ok. I like the Powell i returned it for MUCH better.
> 
> That being said, lets not forget Boyd also promotes Laser Lures. In some peoples opinions (not mine) the Laser Lure is just as much of a gimmick as the "helicopter lure". I have never used one so i dont know, but it seems odd the reason he gives is he cant promote a company like E21 doing what they are doing, but he promotes a 15-17 dollar crankbait with a light in it....
> 
> ...


Im not sure if we read the same article. I saw this a few days ago and didnt check out the link here, but from my understanding e21 wasn't making the rods to boyd and whitings specifications, and the rod that won the icast wasn't the same rod being sold. oh and Swindle fishes for quantum, dont know about Scroggins.


----------



## ilinimud (Jul 21, 2009)

Even if it wasnt Kens fault, his name is on the rod as the designer. Im not saying it is right that his rep will take a hit for it, but i still think it will.


----------

